# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] χαριζονται 3 κουταβακια

## aggeliki76

καλημερα και απο εδω.
χθες καποιος ανευθυνος πεταξε, 3 μικρα κουταβακια στην περιοχη μου...
επειδη ηδη φροντιζω πολλα αδεσποτα δεν εχω δυνατοτητα να αναλαβω και αυτα.
οποιος ενδιαφερετε να υιοθετησει καποιο και να ξερει οτι θα το εχει για ολη του την ζωη και οχι
με οποιαδηποτε δυσκολια το παρατησει και φυσικα με την προυποθεση οτι θα στειρωθει οταν μεγαλωσει 
και δεν θα το ζευγαρωσει για να εχουμε και αλλα αδεσποτα σκυλακια
το τηλεφωνο ειναι ***.

ειναι 2 καφε και ενα ασπρο με λιγο καφε


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ninos

Αγγελική καλησπέρα,

σου έσβησα το τηλέφωνο απο την αγγελία σου για προφανείς λόγους. Εαν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου μέσω του forum ή κάποιου email εαν θέλεις να προσθέσεις στην αγγελία σου. 

Εαν πάλι επιμένεις για το τηλέφωνο, μπορώ να το τοποθετήσω και πάλι στην αγγελία σου.

----------


## aggeliki76

καλημερα,οκ ευχαριστω,το ξαναεγραψα το μηνυμα γιατι δεν το εβρισκα ,μετα ειδα οτι θα εμφανιστει αργοτερα.

mail  aggeliki1976@yahoo.gr

----------


## cute

ξέρεις μήπως ποσο μεγάλα θα γίνουν περιπου?

----------

